# "hueso blanco" How does this translate?



## MeaganCockram (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, I grew up never eating pork but when I came to Andalucia I tried lots of pork and my favorite thing was a soup that a friend of mine made with "hueso blanco". This is the top part of the leg and they dry it. You heat it in a pressure cooker with chickpeas and garlic and salt and it is to die for. Now the problem is how to find that "white bone" that should be dried. Do you know what this should be called so I can explain it to an American butcher?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MeaganCockram said:


> Hi, I grew up never eating pork but when I came to Andalucia I tried lots of pork and my favorite thing was a soup that a friend of mine made with "hueso blanco". This is the top part of the leg and they dry it. You heat it in a pressure cooker with chickpeas and garlic and salt and it is to die for. Now the problem is how to find that "white bone" that should be dried. Do you know what this should be called so I can explain it to an American butcher?


I'm moving this to 'Spain', in the hope that our regular American poster, halydia will see it


the part I think you're referring to is what I believe in the UK we call the 'ham hock'


though I'm happy to be corrected if I'm wrong


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

I think Meagan is talking about the Puchero type of broth soup. I'm not 100% but my translation is ham hock also.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ham shank?


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

They would both work great I think. The shank is meatier than the hock, I do believe it has to be smoked though, not sure? I understand it is in there for flavor more than meat.


----------

